# Rec. For Eyeshadow Brush



## awickedshape (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi, guys  
What brush do you use for the outer v in these type of looks?
I'm using a soft Coastal Scents domed blending brush but it's slightly larger than I'd like.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 29, 2017)

Which one of these is closest the brush you're talking about? (CS eyeshadow brushes)


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 29, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Which one of these is closest the brush you're talking about? (CS eyeshadow brushes)



I think this is the one:




A friend bought me a set ages ago.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 29, 2017)

mac 219


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 29, 2017)

Monsy said:


> mac 219



Is that one soft? 


Must remember to try my Sigma E30, as the shape looks similar


----------



## Monsy (Dec 29, 2017)

yes it has soft white hair but it is pretty firm, not fluffy and probably smaller than the sigma one.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 29, 2017)

I’d recommend the blending brush from this set for the look you’re trying to achieve.  This is the Sonia Kashuk Holiday set from 2017.  I love this set!  All of the brushes are very dense.  So, have a light hand and make sure to pack on very little color.  I’m going to miss this set.  They need to make it perm.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 30, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Is that one soft?
> 
> 
> Must remember to try my Sigma E30, as the shape looks similar



Something in that shape would definitely work.


----------

